# contracts?



## deevo (Sep 17, 2008)

I did a search, couldn't find was I was looking for. I was looking at revamping my current and very vague work contracts. Anyone have any sample templates they want to share (you can even pm me) I've checked with a few other companies around and theres weren't much of a help. Basically want a new template for estimates, disclaimers etc. Any help would be much appreciated!
Thanks Devon:greenchainsaw:


----------



## deevo (Sep 19, 2008)

*Thanks*

For those who pm'd me, helped a lot and my new ones looking more official and easier to understand! :greenchainsaw:


----------



## toscottm (Sep 20, 2008)

*Service Contract*

Hi Devon,

A few clients and I have been discussing over the past year and some preliminary dialogue has been brought forward to the Ontario Commercial Arborists' Association. I'll be following up to see if some sort of committee can be formed to get the project of foming an 'industry standard' contract. 

Years ago when working more with landscaper's than arborists, I did sit on a committee at the Landscape Ontario association that put together a standard contract for snow remova services. It was a project that took over five years but does seem to have been quite beneficial to that industry.

Give me a call if you are interested in contributing. Copies of current contracts will help provide a start point.

Take Care!

Scott


----------



## deevo (Sep 21, 2008)

*Thanks*

I'll take you up on that. On nights tonight and tomorrow night. Possibly Tuesday will call you.
Devon


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 21, 2008)

Here's what I'm using.


----------



## deevo (Sep 22, 2008)

southsoundtree said:


> Here's what I'm using.



Thanks, thats similiar to the one I have revamped and drafted up right now.


----------



## southsoundtree (Sep 22, 2008)

Deevo, and Everyone else?-

any constructive criticism on the Work Proposal?


----------



## deevo (Sep 23, 2008)

southsoundtree said:


> Deevo, and Everyone else?-
> 
> any constructive criticism on the Work Proposal?



Yeah looks pretty much like the one I revamped, covers all the bases, and you or your customers shouldn't have any suprises at then end or disagreements about the work performed.


----------

